# Where can I buy lubricants in Australia



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 6, 2012)

Do Bunnings sell any lube that works good on Rubik's cubes?
Or even Woolworth and Coles?
Buying lube online is not an option, I spent my paypal on Yugioh cards =X


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

I found CRC at Big W. But don't buy something like WD-40, it melts cubes.


----------



## Naillig (Jan 8, 2012)

You don't have to necessarily buy straight up CRC, just generic silicone spray will do. I just bought mine from my Thrifty Link Hardware store..


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I found CRC at Big W. But don't buy something like WD-40, it melts cubes.


 
WD-40 doesn't melt cubes, it descintigrates the internal plastic, and ruins the stickers. There is a big diifference between melting and descintigrating.

Don't yell at me IF I spelled descintigrate wrong.


----------



## JHB (Jan 8, 2012)

Club X
Seriously though, be careful to avoid petroleum-based lubricants as that is what will gradually degrade the plastic.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> There is a big diifference between melting and descintigrating.


 
Not really...

I got awesome silicone spray from the $2 shop for $6.95. That was in 2009. It's still unfinished.


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Not really...
> 
> I got awesome silicone spray from the *$2 shop for $6.95*. That was in 2009. It's still unfinished.



6.95>2


----------



## Owen (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems to be as if half the threads in the Hardware section are asking where to buy lube in Australia. Does Australia not have hardware stores or something?


----------



## Goosly (Jan 8, 2012)

Owen said:


> It seems to be as if half the threads in the Hardware section are asking where to buy lube in Australia. Does Australia not have hardware stores or something?


 
I don't think you can find decent lube in hardware stores (at least not in Belgium). Easiest way is to buy them online.


----------



## JHB (Jan 10, 2012)

Owen said:


> It seems to be as if half the threads in the Hardware section are asking where to buy lube in Australia. Does Australia not have hardware stores or something?


 
Lubricants are everywhere, but it's extremely rare to find ones that don't have a Petroluem base. Even the ones that don't list it can be found to contain Petroleum after a little research.


----------



## cubelover111 (Jan 10, 2012)

buy shock oil from a hobby store


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 10, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> buy shock oil from a hobby store



Shock oil is silicon based and it can be found from places that sell model trains and cars etc...


----------



## ohlookmonkeys (Jan 22, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Shock oil is silicon based and it can be found from places that sell model trains and cars etc...


 
can't find any guides on how to apply shock oil.
do they come in sprays?


----------



## Noob at Cube (Jan 22, 2012)

No it will not come as a spray, watch this:


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 22, 2012)

I've made a thread on this already. Go to a local hobby store or R/C store and ask for 40k/40,000 weight silicone oil. I have Xceed 40,000 silicone oil and I've used it in my skewb and it is AWESOME!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 22, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> *I've made a thread on this already*. Go to a local hobby store or R/C store and ask for 40k/40,000 weight silicone oil. I have Xceed 40,000 silicone oil and I've used it in my skewb and it is AWESOME!


This thread is older than your thread.


----------

